

r/SideProject: A subreddit for sharing your side project - murtza
http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/

======
murtza
I created r/SideProject. A few minutes ago I realized many of the submitted
links were being caught in Reddit's auto spam filter. I manually approved
them, so now they are appearing on r/SideProject. My apologies if this
happened to a link you submitted.

Please let me know if you have any feedback on ways to improve r/SideProject.

~~~
ra
I'm not a redittor, so forgive me, but is this supposed to work around the
problem where so many "Show HN's" don't make it onto the front page?

~~~
murtza
Exactly. Many "Show HNs" never make it to the homepage, so I launched this
subreddit to focus just on sharing and receiving feedback on those type of
projects. If you subscribe to r/SideProject, you will be able to keep track of
these projects.

------
sideproject
Nice one. I posted a link to my current project called "SideProjectors" \- a
market place for side projects.
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

~~~
ra
If you can describe projects in the language of HN as opposed to Flippr, you
could do very well.

i.e. For a SaaS project I care about the problem you are solving, the market
you are addressing and what you know about it, MRR, LCV, churn, and a
historical record about what you've done while trying to reduce churn /
increase MRR / whatever.

I don't care about Adsense revenue or GA uniques (unless they are
exceptionally good).

------
rizwan
Honest question: How is it that so many of my fellow developers find the time
and motivation to build side projects?

What draws you to work on something on the side? Is it more satisfying than
what you do in your Real Job™

I often feel guilty for expending additional mental energy on a project other
than what I'm working on. Like it takes away from what I should be doing. Is
that uncommon?

~~~
biinui
“If you want to build a ship, don’t drum up the men to gather wood, divide the
work, and give orders. Instead, teach them to yearn for the vast and endless
sea.” -Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

i find delight in learning and creating. and the outcome/product of finishing
a project adds more to the excitement. :)

compared to my job, i get to work on something i am interested in.

